# Best books



## Dancer_girl16 (Jul 10, 2004)

Some of my fav. books are: 
Time Windows-by Katheryn Reiss
Pale Pheonix-by Katheryn Reiss

And the Secret Country Trilogy by Pamela Dean:

The Secret Country
The Hidden Land-by 
The Whim of the dragon


----------



## ink stained dreamer (Jul 10, 2004)

We had a thread going similar to this...but mine would be-

Anything by L.M. Alcott.
"The Chronicles of Narnia" by C.S. Lewis.

When I was younger I wore out
"Black Beauty"
"A Little Princess"

Dickens rocks too...lol yes I am a classics kinda girl

*ink*


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 11, 2004)

Anything by Robin Hobb or Orson Scott Card is a must-read. . . hmmm, Elizabeth Haydon's works are good to read from a writer's perspective; she is amazingly skilled with words although her plot and characters are lacking. . . . what else. . . Lynn Flewelling is good. . . I can't think of anything else right now. As you can see, I'm a fantasy/sci-fi type of reader. . .  A lot of people say they don't like the genre because it's too ridiculous and unrealistic, but I think it's beautiful. . . what to you read for, except to ESCAPE reality?!


----------



## NoWorries (Jul 11, 2004)

My favorites are "The Sun Also Rises" by Hemingway, "At the Jim Bridger" by Ron Carlson, and "Dinosaur Tales" by Ray Bradbury


----------

